# Stupid Plastic Back-ordered G0704 Gear!



## Smudgemo (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone know of a supplier not named Grizzly that might have a 37t gear for my mill?  (Part #209 in the drawing.)  I made a mistake, crashed the cutter and the gear sheared some teeth.  Sacrificial, for sure.  

I don't mind paying the $10 for my mistake, but they have been back-ordered since at least mid-Feb, and I just got a card saying no known stock date is in sight.  I suppose it's strange, but I'd like to use this thing at least occasionally.  Anybody selling clones I can check with?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Dr.Fiero (Mar 21, 2013)

Try contacting King Industrial In Canada here. Same machine.. Different name.

http://www.kingcanada.com/Products.htm?CD=36&ID=21355


----------



## iron man (Mar 21, 2013)

This may or may not help when I worked in a machine shop it was cheaper to buy the gears from Browning then it was to make them. A place that sold bearings had one of there catalogs and you could match up any gear and sometimes with only slight machine work. You could buy these gears made out of several different metals I never tried to buy a plastic one but if there are other plastic ones there a metal one would still work fine.. Ray


----------



## Smudgemo (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you, both.  I emailed Quality Machine Tools and he's got some showing up in a few days that should fit, but might not.  Just in case, if anyone else has another suggestion, please let me know.

I need to look into the belt-drive mod one of these day.

-Ryan


----------



## Smudgemo (Mar 22, 2013)

shawn said:


> Is it a metric or standard gear? I have a set of module 1 gear cutters as well as a partial set of diametral pitch cutters, on the off chance that I have the right one to cut the gear I would be happy to make it for you, or at least try?
> 
> Shawn



That would be pretty cool, Shawn.  It's probably metric, but gears are only theory to me at this point.  If I had a dividing head I'd give it a go with the Benchmaster, but I haven't gotten far along enough yet to build one.  

If you want to check out the measurements I do have, go here.  And I can measure whatever else is needed, but don't make too much of an effort.  They are only $10 replacements and I can get things done w/ the BM until they are in stock.

Thanks,
-Ryan


----------



## bix (Apr 14, 2013)

shawn said:


> Is it a metric or standard gear? I have a set of module 1 gear cutters as well as a partial set of diametral pitch cutters, on the off chance that I have the right one to cut the gear I would be happy to make it for you, or at least try?
> 
> Shawn



The gear is metric, module looks to be 1.25, and it is helical with an odd angle. I've searched and searched for a replacement (while I've had two on back order from Grizzly for months). Does someone know: why not replace both gears with a metal non-helical set? What is the real advantage of the helical gear in this application?

bix


----------



## Richard King (Apr 15, 2013)

Back in the old days... pre 1970's, some of the cheaper American and European made machines had sheer pins and soft key so you would sheer a pin or a key before break a gear.  If I were you guys, I would examine your gear train and see if you can install a soft key or pin so next time you crash you don't break a gear.  The foreign mfg copied a machine and did not know or understand this concept I bet.  A plastic gear...hmmmm  maybe buy a plastic key....
If any of you fish it's the same idea of a old outboard motor.  The prop  used a brass sheer pin so you didn't break a prop when you hit a rock..


----------



## road (Apr 15, 2013)

did you try busy bee tool in Canada ?

their CX600 mill is the same unit.  even the same part #  209


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 15, 2013)

Back in time when people still believed in magic, I made molds using body filler. Used for making plastic parts as well as for low temperature metal alloys, even lead soldiers where the detail needed to be well cast. 

If you made a 3 piece mold you could make a new epoxy fiber reinforced gear. You can also use silicone to make a pliable mold to allow you to pop it out a bit easier.

Use hot glue to rebuild the damaged teeth etc. naturally it is a bit of work but if a gear is too far out time wise or expensive, this is an option.
Pierre


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 15, 2013)

bix said:


> The gear is metric, module looks to be 1.25, and it is helical with an odd angle. I've searched and searched for a replacement (while I've had two on back order from Grizzly for months). Does someone know: why not replace both gears with a metal non-helical set? What is the real advantage of the helical gear in this application?
> 
> bix




Check out G0704.com Hoss did replace the gears with spur gears.


----------



## stupoty (Apr 15, 2013)

bix said:


> The gear is metric, module looks to be 1.25, and it is helical with an odd angle. I've searched and searched for a replacement (while I've had two on back order from Grizzly for months). Does someone know: why not replace both gears with a metal non-helical set? What is the real advantage of the helical gear in this application?
> 
> bix



Have you ever driven a car with a strait cut gear box? , they sound awsome  you can generaly hear the difference between helical and strait gears by shifting into reverse on your car gear box.

Stuart


----------



## Dr.Fiero (Apr 16, 2013)

Not sure if you ever tried King Canada, but...  that #209 in the book for my machine is:
#6400202090  Gear  $43.95


----------



## fretsman (Apr 16, 2013)

Dr.Fiero said:


> Not sure if you ever tried King Canada, but...  that #209 in the book for my machine is:
> #6400202090  Gear  $43.95



I actually tried to contact them with 3 different emails and no response at all.

Not sure what the issue is there. :thinking:
Dave


----------



## Smudgemo (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Shawn, but I contacted Grizzly again and must have figured out the secret password because they decided I had a warranty issue and I think they pulled a gear from a new machine to send to me.  I haven't gotten it yet, but I got an email saying it was coming via Brown Santa on Monday.  I told them to keep my the other two on order because I don't intend to be without again.  Hopefully they show up so I don't worry every time I use the machine.  I don't have anything to properly cut gears, but it seems like the Benchmaster would be ideal for that sort of thing.
-Ryan


----------

